# Spooky Waltz: Haunted Ballroom



## HansMaestroMusic (Oct 24, 2012)

In the spirit of October festivities, Composer Roger Garcia has released this mini Concerto for Piano.

Enjoy Spooky Waltz: Haunted Ballroom, present by Hans Maestro Music! :tiphat:


__
https://soundcloud.com/hansmaestromusic%2Fspooky-waltz-haunted-ballroom

Hans Maestro Music
Music Makes The Impossible A Reality
hansmaestromusic.com


----------

